# Feierabend Touren Kassel



## LarsLipp (3. Juli 2007)

Hi,

ich bin geschäftlich die übernächste Woche wahrscheinlich in Kassel. Ich werde irgenwo im Hotel in der Nähe von Kaufungen übernachten. Habt Ihr da ein paar Routentipps? Möglichst ohne Karte...

Darf ruhig ein paar Trails haben, möchte dann nach Feierabend ein wenig radeln gehen. 

Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## Riding Cat (3. Juli 2007)

Was heißt denn in der Nähe von Kaufungen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LarsLipp (4. Juli 2007)

HI,

mit Kaufungen meine ich "Ost-Kassel". Ist in der Nähe der Autobanabfahrt A7. 
Da gibt es noch Niederkaufungen, Niestetal. Vollmarshausen, die B7 und ist kurz vor der landesgranze zu Niedersachsen. 

Gibt es in Kassel noch die Inliner Skatenight? Wüde mich alternativ auch noch interessieren...

Grüße

LarsLipp


----------



## daniel77 (4. Juli 2007)

Inlinern: http://www.kiss-skate.de/  
Wir fahren regelmäßig bei gutem Wetter Feierabendrunden von 2-3 Stunden Länge.
Am besten kann man in Kassel im Habichtswald rund um den Herkules und hohes Gras biken, u.a. auf vielen Singletrails  . Im Osten gibts halt die Söhre, dort sind aber eher Forstautobahnen angesagt.
Einfach mal hier posten wenn Du in KS bist: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3839359#post3839359


----------

